# Hello All! We create professional royalty free samples!



## pat (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello to all,

Im a musician/producer and my team is Fox Samples we create high quality samples all royalty free, in different styles of music from EDM, Hip Hop , Rnb, House, Dubstep, Orchestral and more. We are now one of the leading company in that industry and have had many of our samples heard on big commercial records!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi pat, welcome to Vi-Control, hope you find your people here... 

Andre


----------



## ControlCentral (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought Bubblegum Pop from your Pump it Up series a while back. Good, simple, usable, and inexpensive. Nice work!


----------

